# 1968 Restoration



## wharral (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm new to this forum.. Just purchased a 1968 GTO, hood tach, hidden headlights, etc. from someone that did a frame off (about half done) and put all new floors and sheet metal. Thats were it stops- no paint/interior. The front fenders are new and have awful allignment. The receipts show they were purchased form year one (10 years ago) and their manual says they are poor and do not fit well. Ames says the same thing- use as last resort. I also noticed on the web there are some places claiming to sell these fenders that have been re-tooled and are much better. So, should I try to buy new again or look for used? Also, I have a few restoration books but need a resource for determining the correct paint for underside, trunk, chassis, underhood. Eastwood stuff is universal and might be ok. Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends on your budget, but if the fenders are really bad and there's better available then that's the route I'd take. You're not likely to find good originals, at least not easily or quickly, but if you're patient and have the time...

On the underside of my 69 I used Eastwood Ceramic 2k Chassis Black --- gloss on some chassis parts like the rear axle housing, satin on others like the underbody. It's pretty tough stuff.

Good lucki, and post photos!

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

this is a good book. For fenders, you might get lucky and find some at a swap meet or buy a doner car. 68's are the most frustraing year to find parts for, but they are the coolest. But I may be biased.

Amazon.com: Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 (Motorbooks Workshop) (9780879389536): Paul Zazarine: Books


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Why are 68 hard to find parts. Weren't there lots built.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Post some pics of the gaps, may just be an alignment issue. Can't see new panels being anything a bodyman cant' fix.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

They did make a lot of 68's, but many of the parts used were a one year only deal. There is not a lot of companies willing to tool up to make parts for such a limited market. 80 some thousand GTO's were made, but that's 45 years ago and many are crashed, detroyed, rotted away or holed away in someones barn or garage. I have owned mine for 30 years, trust me when I say they are hard to find parts for. I'm not saying you can't find the parts, it will be a lot of investigative work, swap meets, buying a donor car or spending a crapload of money for a part that is in decent shape. Search the internet of trunk lids and you will have an idea of what I am talking about. I have never dealt with but try Franks Pontiac parts for fenders, I am guessing about a grand each or more.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Post some pics of the gaps, may just be an alignment issue. Can't see new panels being anything a bodyman cant' fix.


I agree 100% a good body man can tweak that metal in the right spot and make it fit nearly perfect. I have a 70 GTO and I heard nothing but bad stuff about the aftermarket fenders. I got a set and my body man put them on and they look good! He knew what he was doing though. I only had to modify the screw holes for the sidemarkers to mount flush.


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

The new goodmark, and dynacorn fenders are legit. I used to work for a dealer and never had any compaints. If anything before you spend any more money have a reputable bodyman look at the car. If not you may be chasing the $$ tail for awhile.


----------



## wharral (Feb 5, 2012)

*Coil Springs?*

the 68 GTO restoration going slow but steady. any suggestions for front and rear coil springs? I'd like better handling and perhaps an inch lower.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Just pit on eibach 1" lowering springs. Ill let you know how they look in a week or so.


----------

